# Social Ascension Essay 1: What YOU need to know about normies.



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.

You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.

Keep in mind I have just started awakening, so this will be a very basic starting essay- I want to paint some broad strokes about things I learned, to hopefully shift the perspective of guys who are afraid to go out there and get out of their head.

*Normies are like children*

So, the culture we live in today has thrown off any standards of behavior expected of people (except conforming to SJW flavours of the month). People aren’t expected to be responsible, polite or selfless- they have been let loose to do as they please.

Like children, they are consumers. They take, take, take and take. They want value, they want dopamine, they want something that catches their interest and their eye. They want to be around someone where they don’t have to think, where they can relax and just suck off their value.

*You can use this to your advantage, to massive advantage in fact, but you must learn to do one thing….*

If you can do this one thing, you will start to attract people to you (providing you are at least a normie in looks).

*YOU MUST ALLOW PEOPLE THEIR INITIAL REACTION TO YOU, WITHOUT TAKING IT PERSONALLY*

You see so many men on here make threads complaining about the IOD they received, or how a girl blatantly preferred a taller or more handsome guy than them right in front of them.

YOU GOTTA CUT THAT SHIT OUT. CUT OUT BEING SURPRISED ABOUT THIS. THIS IS NOT NORMIE THINKING, THIS IS SUB-NORMIE THINKING. RETARD THINKING. THE THINKING OF A GUY WHO CAN’T ACCEPT THE HARSH WORLD FOR WHAT IT IS.

I mean, yes, these things happen. I am 5’8 and I used to get angry at how a 6’3 or 6’4 guy would look at me with slight disdain.

But what do I expect? 6’3 is 7 inches taller than me. If I see a guy that I am 7 inches taller than (5’1), I am going to innately react to him as if he is downright disabled. It’s nature. Nature is brutal. If you want to embrace nature and embrace life, don’t take it personally. ROLL WITH IT.

How do you not take it personally?

2 key principles:


*Self-awareness about your looks level and how you come across in every way.*

I will go deep into this, as this is huge. I used to be extremely deluded about how I came across. I genuinely couldn’t believe when men treated me as if I was an un-masculine, wimpy guy. In my head I was a brutal, dark triad motherfucker.

I thought I was a 6.5 or 7 out of 10 in looks. In reality, my looks are very precarious. One day when about 5 factors are good, I can look above average. You take one or two out of the equation though, and I look totally forgettable, or even below that (although rarely that low these days).

Now, that is ok. The key is I know my place in the pecking order, in the physical food chain, and I ain’t surprised by shit.

Being a 4psl male won’t stop you from having an opportunity to get laid, but being surprised and emotionally affected that you get treated like a 4psl male, will.

Read the above sentence again.

Now, when I say the above, does this mean that you should think of yourself as others think of you? NO. That is the low-self esteem way of doing things, the coward’s way, the incel’s way.

The socially savvy way? The ruthless normie way?

To only see that as data, as a means to an end to get what you want.

Deep down, you should feel as entitled to sex, as hungry for sex, as driven for sex, as any other man. But, strategically, you should know where you lie externally. Like a determined soldier proceeding across a minefield, you should tread carefully, but with your objective ALWAYS being felt in the pit of your gut. Always deep down on the prowl for a woman who is open to you, for a social opening where you can attract people to you.

This is the way of the mature man, a man who sees himself as a social entity rather than a helpless outcast.

The second point ties in with the first. How do you execute the above?

*BY NOT PROJECTING YOUR PAST TRAUMA ONTO PRESENT DAY INTERACTIONS.*

Once you truly know your value, know how you are perceived externally and are realistic about it, NOTHING CAN REALLY HURT YOU. NOBODY IS TELLING YOU ANYTHING YOU DON’T KNOW

YOU DON’T NEED TO FISH FOR IOIS FOR VALIDATION, YOU DON’T NEED TO BE APPREHENSIVE TO SPEAK UP AROUND BIGGER GUYS, IN ORDER TO AVOID THE MOGGING. YOU KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT YOURSELF YOU NEED TO KNOW, YOU CAN MOVE FORWARD AND ACTUALLY GO FOR WHAT YOU WANT, BE PURPOSEFULL WHEN INTERACTING WITH PEOPLE.

EFFECTIVELY, YOU CAN ‘GET TO WORK’ AS A SOCIAL ENTITY.

Here we have a big distinction, someone ‘IN ACTION, ACTING WITH PURPOSE’, versus some helpless clown being affected emotionally by everything that goes on in the environment.

Again, how do we NOT PROJECT OUR PAST TRAUMA ONTO PRESENT INTERACTIONS?

We let all the bullshit go.

You need to start writing down everything you hate about yourself, everything you’re insecure about, everything you feel preventing you from actually going out and socializing.

Then, look at that list- everything you can handle IMMEDIATELY, go and handle.

Everything you can handle LONG TERM- Make a plan to handle, but accept in the meantime. As I said, if you have the balls to accept it, your energy will still flow out of you confidently, as you won’t be upset by any reaction- everything will be anticipated.

Things you absolutely can’t change, just accept it, learn to challenge the belief that you can’t be successful because of it. There are always outliers, and you will be one of them.


The final truth about Normies?

LIKE WOMEN, NORMIES WANT TO BE MASTERED. NORMIES ARE WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO LEAD THEM OUT OF THEIR MISERABLE EXISTENCE.

Normies DESPERATELY WANT YOU TO BE MORE CONFIDENT THAN ANYONE THEY’VE EVER MET.

They are miserable as they are, miserable slaves to the system and societal conventions.

They desperately crave to orbit a man who is above the system- not reacting to it angrily like an incel or far right fool- but simply beyond it.

This was what I was in 2007-2009, believe it or not. I was a living legend at my university.

Then life happened, trauma happened, heartbreak happened, insecurity, doubt, humiliation, failure happened. And I took all of that personally, I was too afraid to let go and live in the present. Too many wounds were there.

As I press forward in my journey, I am hoping to document more real world gems here.

Peace


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 18, 2022)

no social ascension if you dont look good


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> no social ascension if you dont look good


Looking above average will help a lot.

Many good looking rotters on here though.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Looking above average will help a lot.
> 
> Many good looking rotters on here though.


tru,thats whats my plan to become Hight tier normie


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


Love this

I have a hard time in allow past experiences effect my previous I need to kill this now.

Also what caused you to be a legend in your university btw?


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> This was what I was in 2007-2009, believe it or not. I was a living legend at my university.



the 5’8 4 psl “university living legend”


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Love this
> 
> I have a hard time in allow past experiences effect my previous I need to kill this now.
> 
> Also what caused you to be a legend in your university btw?


I'm driving rn will answer this when at gym


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

O'Pry Reincarnation said:


> the 5’8 4 psl “university living legend”


in those times its fully believble tbh

say if he as a low inhib joker who had status for example


----------



## pantone (Apr 18, 2022)

How are you so wise


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Love this
> 
> I have a hard time in allow past experiences effect my previous I need to kill this now.
> 
> Also what caused you to be a legend in your university btw?





Chadethnic101 said:


> in those times its fully believble tbh
> 
> say if he as a low inhib joker who had status for example


Yep

Went to the best private school in my city
Was a class clown my whole life so was very popular when I left school. So had a lot of good looking rich friends as soon as I got in Uni. Got linked into all the cool groups/parties.

Admittedly I have natural personality and extroversion. I was always naturally funny, even did standup comedy after uni. But what made me great then was I was not held back by any trauma whatsoever. My childhood was idyllic and I went on the best holidays at the best resorts, had a lot of money etc.

People underestimate how powerful a guy with zero inhibition or limiting beliefs holding him back can be.

'Peacocked' hard ie dressed in a very extravagant way that made me stand out. Lot of bright coloured clothes, tight jeans (before anyone wore them), rings, chains etc.

Happened to make out with 2 girls at the pre-uni camp. Including one cute white girl who was school/sports captain at a prestigious school. Broke this curry chick's heart...she was literally crying after I ditched her for the white girl. Everyone heard about it and I became 'player of law camp' before uni even started.

Went on a lot of cool holidays (Thailand, Vietnam) with good looking friends...posted a ton of pictures to FB, everyone including women were jealous.

Used to give the best speeches at 21st birthday parties. Had people laughing.

Plus many other similar things.

What I lacked in looks and height made up in force of personality.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yep
> 
> Went to the best private school in my city
> Was a class clown my whole life so was very popular when I left school. So had a lot of good looking rich friends as soon as I got in Uni. Got linked into all the cool groups/parties.
> ...


Exactlyan you are very correctppl on this site would say you were extremely NT

Glad your life you had good moments

What happened that made you change or not Be so NT and extroverted? What were your traumas?
Do you look back and think I wish I stayed with the girl I was seeing or nah looking forward to the future


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Exactlyan you are very correctppl on this site would say you were extremely NT
> 
> Glad your life you had good moments
> 
> ...



Yeah I had a great time the first 20 years of my life.

A few things happened, all proving to be a dangerous concoction there resulted in almost a decade of extreme social failure and isolation.

-I was always a small, weak guy. I was deep down very insecure about my body. Especially my manboobs (got surgery to remove at 23) and my dick size (average length but below average girth). So when my oneitis at 20 rejected me for a taller, bigger more muscular athletic guy with a reportedly big penis, it destroyed me inside. I started fucking hookers and basically never wanted to feel anything again. I was hooking up with other girls, and slayed 2 when she rejected me, but I had been friends with her for 2 years while she had bf and developed feelings for her. The hooker and alcohol binge lasted 4 years. Add to that more porn use increased, I stopped socializing and got more isolated and in my head. By the time I was 24, I was miserable and almost insane. Had a breakdown, went to rehab and never was that same extroverted guy again. Cut off contact with all my friends which was in hindsight a mistake.

-then during those years after rehab I started listening to my mother too much. Started feeling guilty about dropping out of law school, felt like a failure because I was living with her, and lost motivation. Became obese for a few years and tried to just work a normal job. Hated it though and was socially isolated. Got more angry with myself and became more isolated and miserable.

Discovered this site 2.5 years ago and it atleast got me losing weight and moving in the right direction.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yeah I had a great time the first 20 years of my life.
> 
> A few things happened, all proving to be a dangerous concoction there resulted in almost a decade of extreme social failure and isolation.
> 
> ...


Will you try get back in contact with old friends or is it too awkward now? You probably could bro

Trt and dickmaxxing will kill any insecurity now
I know how you feel on insecurities
I 6 months iwoukd have killed every insecurity I have
Height can't change so I just liftmax but every other insecurity -eyes, body, skin all fixed
Apart from my body skin coz I have over production of keratin so need to improve that somehow.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


Good shit in a sea of horrendous pointless hypothetical daydream shit here. (would you rather be 5'8" Chad or 6'3" htn?) -- WTF GET A LIFE !

THIS IS THE ADVANCED GAME TAUGHT BY RSD PAST FEW YEARS. I STARTED LOOKING MY WORST, BUT STARRTED HAVING THE BEST RESULTS SOCIALLY. 

LIKE YOU SAID, ABOVE THE SYSTEM. OUTSIDE SOCIAL LIMITS. 

BUT THEN AGAIN, I NEED TO STRESS THE IMPORANCE OF
1. PHYSIQUE AND FIGHTING ABILITY, COMBAT
2. MONEY LOCKED IN. IN A 6+PSL WOMANS WORLD, EVERYONE HAS MONEY. 
3. STATUS AND RESPECT OF OTHER MEN. POWER IN SOCIAL HIERARCHY. 

IF YOU COME FROM A PLACE OF INFERIORITY AND LOW SELF ESTEEM AND DONT HAVE THE ABILITY TO THINK OF SHIT OUTSIDE YOUR IMMEDIATE CONTROL AS DATA TO BE USED LIKE YOU SAID, 

YOU'RE FUCKED.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 18, 2022)

No practical advice except stop caring

I actually was a legend in college too, then I realized why despite my social status random chads were treated better than me by women and most women saw me as a friend. Many of my female friends straight up told me I was ugly. Then I got accused of sexual assault and it still haunts me to this day. I went from a popular extrovert to a recluse who still goes out, but my social circle is small and I avoid normie

As someone who was ectraverted and popular despite being incel looking, I just feel like it’s hardly worth it


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 18, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> No practical advice except stop caring
> 
> I actually was a legend in college too, then I realized why despite my social status random chads were treated better than me by women and most women saw me as a friend. Many of my female friends straight up told me I was ugly. Then I got accused of sexual assault and it still haunts me to this day. I went from a popular extrovert to a recluse who still goes out, but my social circle is small and I avoid normie
> 
> As someone who was ectraverted and popular despite being incel looking, I just feel like it’s hardly worth it


lightbrownissuperior


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> *Normies are like children*
> 
> So, the culture we live in today has thrown off any standards of behavior expected of people (except conforming to SJW flavours of the month). People aren’t expected to be responsible, polite or selfless- they have been let loose to do as they please.
> 
> ...









Great thread

I've always instinctively knew that the only way I could ever have an impact socially was if I was better than others at something.
The idea of just being another normie in the crowd that follows whatever the highest respected NT person in the group decides pissed me off. I wanted to be a leader but was seen as a joke status wise. I needed to bring value but had no means to do it but I am currently grinding and wont step back into the social realm until people see me as their superior and want to get something from me 
Even if you look at the way fans of youtube channels take the shit that the channel owner says as gospel, that shows how easy normies can be led. The rage of not being able to do something that appears so easy haunted me all these years


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Will you try get back in contact with old friends or is it too awkward now? You probably could bro
> 
> Trt and dickmaxxing will kill any insecurity now
> I know how you feel on insecurities
> ...



Yeah man I think I will, atleast one of them.

All depends on how far socially I go from here.

Yep I think I will handle those insecurities. Nothing beats gaining muscle 

Great you addressed everything so early


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yeah man I think I will, atleast one of them.
> 
> All depends on how far socially I go from here.
> 
> ...


Good bro you should!

I will need to social max feel really shitty rotting tbh

One issue I have right now is I know my test isn't high due to cutting hard
Sex drive is no way near optimal
Girls may mire but I have little desire to fuck them atm

When I finish the cut I will focus on test maxxing natty

Trt maybe if everything fails but rather not for me atm


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yep
> 
> Went to the best private school in my city
> Was a class clown my whole life so was very popular when I left school. So had a lot of good looking rich friends as soon as I got in Uni. Got linked into all the cool groups/parties.
> ...


Damn legit jealous of your NTness. My life would be completely different if I was this charismatic


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> Damn legit jealous of your NTness. My life would be completely different if I was this charismatic


You honestly can be a way better version of you are- your energy can flow out better. I'm not joking 

When you read this series of essays, try and apply it to you- try to see the shift you need to make.

Remember, charisma doesn't necessarily mean loud and extremely talkative, it means a man who loves and acts with purpose, including when he's around people- someonethat people want to follow


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Good bro you should!
> 
> I will need to social max feel really shitty rotting tbh
> 
> ...


Man let me tell you something- all of this sex drive, T levels stuff is a bit of a cope from this entire corner of the internet, including red pill.

I've seen your physique, you are a healthy man in his early 20s. If you had a wife and you started making out with her in bed tonight, do you think that part of you wouldn't turn on? Ofcourse it would.

I believe that we should never let any looksmaxxing type issues stop us from going out and socializing, spreading our energy. Remember a lot of guys use the smallest thing as an excuse not to socialize - they're afraid of rejection or an embarrassing moment with a girl (ie not being able to initially get it up).

I'm going to talk in future essays about leading with energy- stay tuned


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Man let me tell you something- all of this sex drive, T levels stuff is a bit of a cope from this entire corner of the internet, including red pill.
> 
> I've seen your physique, you are a healthy man in his early 20s. If you had a wife and you started making out with her in bed tonight, do you think that part of you wouldn't turn on? Ofcourse it would.
> 
> ...


Thanks man yeah I need to read a good essay about this!

I am 27 though but feel exactly the same probably better than early 20s!
All about energy as you say!
I fully agree bro now


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 18, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Trt and dickmaxxing will kill any insecurity now


I caged so fucking hard, maybe your words have some truth to them.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 18, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Good shit in a sea of horrendous pointless hypothetical daydream shit here. (would you rather be 5'8" Chad or 6'3" htn?) -- WTF GET A LIFE !
> 
> THIS IS THE ADVANCED GAME TAUGHT BY RSD PAST FEW YEARS. I STARTED LOOKING MY WORST, BUT STARRTED HAVING THE BEST RESULTS SOCIALLY.
> 
> ...


So this essays contents is what rsd teach in their advanced game program?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Like children, they are consumers. They take, take, take and take. They want value, they want dopamine, they want something that catches their interest and their eye. They want to be around someone where they don’t have to think, where they can relax and just suck off their value.


Good observation.
One needs to find people.
1. that have a sense receprocation, fairness, tit-for-tat, etc.
2. One needs to manage to balance


----------



## Deleted member 18012 (Apr 20, 2022)

god tier thread, read every word twice


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 20, 2022)

this is kinda legit but vindictive and jealous normies will try and tear you down if you ascend too hard above them. normies are some of the most insecure people.


----------



## thecel (Apr 20, 2022)

pantone said:


> How are you so wise



weak 1st post


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 20, 2022)

you either get the woman you want via looks or you will be betabucks that is the only 2 options.


----------



## Koroshiya (Apr 20, 2022)

damn over 4 high inhib and socially anxious ppl like me.


----------



## user47283 (Apr 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


good post


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Apr 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> If you can do this one thing, you will start to attract people to you (providing you are at least a normie in looks).


will this work for a low tier normie?


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 20, 2022)

are u from real social dynamics


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 20, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> will this work for a low tier normie?


Yes 

Your life will absolutely improve and you will be a good chance of finding a girl who submits to you if you are truly in touch with these principles


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 20, 2022)

ezio6 said:


> are u from real social dynamics


No.


----------



## sub5inchcel (Apr 21, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> will this work for a low tier normie?


your mtn normie tho


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Apr 22, 2022)

sub5inchcel said:


> your mtn normie tho


Thanks


----------



## mrswag44 (Apr 28, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Looking above average will help a lot.
> 
> Many good looking rotters on here though.


the sad part its true how may gl people are here 
tbh at least it isn't some dark web shit they are browsing 
could be more over for their mental state


----------



## pinchfizz1 (Apr 29, 2022)

late as fuck but this is seriously great advice and well articulated

so thank you!!!


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 29, 2022)

how does would any of this help with absolute lack of social network? if you have 0 friends, how are you going to go to a social circle when everyone around you already has multiple social circles since HS? you won't be able to become a part of that

how are you going to deal with being an abused dog, who barely gets any dopamine from socializing?
how are you going to deal with utter lack of life experience, making you unable to relate to normies?
how are you going to deal with the fact that your interests are fundamentally different from most people have, the thing that made you not a normie in the first place?

this is just a feel good, motivational post, nothing more


----------



## APJ (Apr 29, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Great thread
> 
> I've always instinctively knew that the only way I could ever have an impact socially was if I was better than others at something.
> The idea of just being another normie in the crowd that follows whatever the highest respected NT person in the group decides pissed me off. I wanted to be a leader but was seen as a joke status wise. I needed to bring value but had no means to do it but I am currently grinding and wont step back into the social realm until people see me as their superior and want to get something from me
> Even if you look at the way fans of youtube channels take the shit that the channel owner says as gospel, that shows how easy normies can be led. The rage of not being able to do something that appears so easy haunted me all these years


This is so on the button. 

Like in dating, the male experience really is shit unless you’re the guy at the top.


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Apr 30, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Yeah I had a great time the first 20 years of my life.
> 
> A few things happened, all proving to be a dangerous concoction there resulted in almost a decade of extreme social failure and isolation.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry bro. I almost cried. I went through something of the kind. MaynI ask how old are you? Are you happy?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> I'm sorry bro. I almost cried. I went through something of the kind. MaynI ask how old are you? Are you happy?


I am 33 now

I went through over a decade of inner misery that most people honestly wouldn't bear 

I am slowly putting myself back together now and making something of myself.

I have a lot of good days and rarely bad days. It's all relative though to the decade before that.

I am only looking to grow now.


----------



## Preoximerianas (May 2, 2022)

Love these philosophy posts, end up always bookmarking them as they’re some of the more high IQ ones posted.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 2, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


can you write an essay on the same topic of socialmaxxing but for mentalcels HTN+ and how to most efficiently utiilize your looks to socialmaxx?


----------



## Deleted member 19152 (May 13, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I am just about to depart my CBD apartment after living in the city center for two months. It has been a priceless experience. It has culminated in me learning something personally life-saving: That it is actually not that difficult to start succeeding in the social world, even if you are starting at the very bottom.
> 
> You see, today it’s not about chasing people, ‘daygaming’ or being super direct. It is about attracting. It is about conveying a value in not just your looks, but your energy and way of living. The non-looks part is what I will be covering in this series.
> 
> ...


amazing, based i listened to everything with text to speech


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 13, 2022)

Another one of these tomes


----------

